# Lowcountry Cayo 180



## archerm83 (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## Snoball (Dec 30, 2016)

Super nice looking boat!


----------



## g8rfly (Oct 9, 2011)

beauty!


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Man that thing is purty.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

man, thats a great looking skiff. where are you usually launching?


----------



## archerm83 (Jan 9, 2015)

Thanks!! I live in Beaufort, but I usually use Battery Creek or Clarendon


----------



## Dawhoo (Oct 27, 2015)

Would love to see more pictures, hard to tell how wide the deck is on it. If I remember based on spec it had a large deck. Awesome boat.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Pretty boat man, congratulation. Looks fast. Did you get a free hat and t-shirt with your boat purchase?


----------



## j102 (Jun 26, 2017)

Nice boat! Congratulations!


----------



## archerm83 (Jan 9, 2015)

Dawhoo said:


> Would love to see more pictures, hard to tell how wide the deck is on it. If I remember based on spec it had a large deck. Awesome boat.





Dawhoo said:


> Would love to see more pictures, hard to tell how wide the deck is on it. If I remember based on spec it had a large deck. Awesome boat.


I'll post some more pics when I get back in town. Sucks I had to go back to work two days after I picked it up so I really haven't had time to do much with it.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

What are my old eyes looking at in the water? Are those lines floating just under the surface in the current that you just grab and tie off with?

Pretty skiff btw


----------



## lsunoe (Dec 5, 2016)

Awesome. The 180 is a contender for my next skiff.


----------



## archerm83 (Jan 9, 2015)

All broke in and ready to get her slimed!


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Very nice skiff, what are your performance numbers and what motor?


----------



## archerm83 (Jan 9, 2015)

No Bait / Lures Only said:


> Very nice skiff, what are your performance numbers and what motor?


Still playing with a few props and motor height, but I'm at 56mph at 5800rpm loaded down with gear and two people on a Merc 115 proxs. From the factory the motor was mounted high and they touched 60mph, but I didn't like the ride so I dropped the motor one hole. I am waiting on a 4 blade 21 pitch to try and will post how it does.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Awesome performance with a 4 stroke, that is the motor I wanted to repower my 18' Shipoke with as it was lighter and would burn less fuel than my EFI 2.5 Merc 150. By the way what is your MPG at cruise? Seems like a perfect motor for that skiff. That is the standard lower unit or the lower gear ratio model? Very impressive performance. What prop?


----------



## archerm83 (Jan 9, 2015)

Yeah I'm really impressed with it!! At cruise I get 10 mpg at 30 mph running 3300rpms. It's the standard gearcase, really had no reason to get the command thrust. Only advantage would be more props to choose from. Currently I'm running a 13.5 by 22 pitch Laser, I have a trophy plus and Spitfire x7 I'm going to try in the next few weeks.


----------



## Tarpon230 (Dec 15, 2016)

How do you like the controls? I'm thinking about getting them.


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

I have the livorsi controls on my beavertail - they are fantastic - well worth it in my opinion. Stay put when set and actually easier at the dock (which is what I was concerned about). Simply flip them back and forth for forward and reverse while throttle set at idle - no chance of accidentally pushing too far like on a standard throttle.


----------



## Tarpon230 (Dec 15, 2016)

Is it just for the looks or does it preform better, smoother ext..


----------



## KCTim (Feb 7, 2017)

What’s the small SeaDeck pad on your console for?


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

It's probably a spot to stick flies.


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

performs better - The gears are separate from the throttle - one lever goes between forward and reverse and one lever is the throttle


----------



## archerm83 (Jan 9, 2015)

Tarpon230 said:


> How do you like the controls? I'm thinking about getting them.


As MSG said they are fantastic!! I was really skeptical at first, but they work great having the shift on a separate handle and the throttle is really smooth compared to a standard top mount binnacle.


Tarpon230 said:


> How do you like the controls? I'm thinking about getting them.


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

whats the word on the spitfire x7


----------



## archerm83 (Jan 9, 2015)

I actually haven’t had the time to test the other props. Hopefully soon!!


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

archerm83 said:


> As MSG said they are fantastic!! I was really skeptical at first, but they work great having the shift on a separate handle and the throttle is really smooth compared to a standard top mount binnacle.


Love my livorsi controls.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Clean boat btw! Very impressed on the speed numbers Cayo has been putting out on their hulls.


----------



## STXBV (Dec 14, 2017)

are there any problems with not having a little tunnel for holeshot or running skinny on these boats.


----------



## archerm83 (Jan 9, 2015)

this skiff is not really designed to run skinny like that with the amount of deadrise and this monster on the transom!! Draft is about 9-10” loaded with two people with this 115 off the back.


----------



## archerm83 (Jan 9, 2015)

High + Dry Adventures said:


> whats the word on the spitfire x7


Spitfire X7 was a 19 pitch and was ok, but I found a Quicksilver Q4 21p that PropGods recommended and it performs the best of all the props I’ve tried. I lost some speed but it handles much better than the 3 blade Laser II.


----------

